# Stuck Stopper



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey everyone,  I have numerous bottles with the ground glass stoppers that are stuck tight. I read somewhererecently a way to get them unstuck and I can't remember if it was this forum or someplace else[8|] It was one part glycerine and somethig else. If any of ya'll can help me out, I would be greatful. Thanks, Kelley


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Feb 7, 2004)

hi gunsmoke try soaking the end in rubbing alcohol its worked for me a couple of times[]ken


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 8, 2004)

Turn the bottle upside down and soak in coca-cola no kidding![]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'll try both ways! Kelley


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 8, 2004)

Try a penetrating oil, like WD-40, around the rim -- a few drops should be enough.  Let stand overnight.

 The next day, tap the neck with something like the edge of a wooden paint-stirrer or a nylon spatula -- shock it but don't shatter it!

 If it is still stuck, heat the neck differentially from the stopper by holding the bottle up to the lip in warm (not hot) water.  Tap some more.

 Repeat if necessary until you liberate the stopper.

 ---------Harry Pristis


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks Harry.  I've tried cooking oil and olive oil but I've never tried WD 40. I've gotten 1 unstuck with the warm water and tapping trick but I have also broken one like that. I get a little nervous bumping around on that 130 year old glass.  Kelley


----------

